

Hands on the Google Nexus One phone - tfh
http://gizmodo.com/5432678/google-nexus-one-hands-on

======
jsz0
So it appears multi-touch is disabled on this device also? IIRC Google stated
that Verizon wanted multi-touch disabled on the Droid but here's Google's
first party blessed handset and it's also lacking multi-touch. Something's not
adding up. We're past the point of oversight or third party objections.

------
rbranson
The rumors that it won't work on AT&T's 3G (UMTS) being true would shock me.
In order to support T-Mobile's 3G (UMTS) network, it would have to run on
Cell, PCS, and AWS (850/1900/1700/2100) spectrums. Currently T-Mobile only
supports UMTS on their AWS (1700/2100) spectrum, but that could change in the
future. AT&T's 3G network runs on Cell and PCS (850/1900). They would have to
intentionally disable UMTS on Cell and PCS in order to block out AT&T's 3G
network, which would be extremely stupid considering that T-Mobile will
eventually move UMTS to their PCS spectrum in the future.

~~~
eli
"Intentionally disable" ? I don't think so. There are plenty of phones that
get 3G on T-Mobile and not AT&T (And vice versa).

900/1700/2100 is a pretty common set up for T-Mobile phones. According to FCC
documents, this appears to be the only frequencies the Nexus 1 has been tested
on.

Really, the only reason this is an issue is because of the rumor Google will
be pushing this phone unlocked through retail. I don't think this is true. I
think it will be exactly like the G1.

~~~
rbranson
In order for your first statement to be true, those phones would have to be
told only to operate UMTS on T-Mobile AWS frequencies, which is an asinine
strategy. The 900/1700/2100 might be a common setup for European T-Mobile
phones. T-Mobile phones in the US are almost entirely 850/1900. T-Mobile
operates almost exclusively on PCS (1900MHz) frequencies in the US.

~~~
martey
_T-Mobile phones in the US are almost entirely 850/1900._

Being that 850/1900 are AT&T's 3G bands, I think you might be confused. I just
looked at T-Mobile's and HTC's websites; all of the 3G phones I could find
operated on either 2100 or 1700/2100.

Also, see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UMTS_networks#Americas>

------
dangrossman
So where's the part where Google, or any carrier, says that this phone will
ever be sold to consumers?

All we have is a Google blog entry that specifically says this is a
development phone to test new features, and a bunch of speculation.

------
teuobk
It all sounds very impressive, but the Motorola Droid continues to have a
trump card: Verizon.

~~~
sketerpot
If the worst they've got to worry about is _another Android phone_ , I'd say
they're doing pretty well.

------
Tichy
how long until it will be available?

~~~
RK
The rumors are saying Jan. 5th.

------
ryandvm
So basically, this is the GSM version of the Droid when it gets 2.1. Yawn.

~~~
wglb
But doesn't it sound like the underlying hardware is faster?

